# Shutdown-Problem

## Aldo

Hallo Community,

habe folgendes Problem:

Beim runterfahren kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

...

Unmounting Filesystems...                                  [OK]

Remounting remaining filesystems readonly...     [!!]

cat: /proc/cmdline No such file or directory

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup)

Power down

/proc/cmdline ist aber vorhanden, mit folgendem Inhalt: root=/dev/hda2 vga=791

Das ist aus meine grub-conf.

Was hat es damit auf sich?

Die Festplatte schaltet auch ab, aber der Rechner bleibt an.

Seltsam, ich weiß jedenfalls nicht weiter...

System:

Gentoo_1.4-rc4 (von stage1 gebacken)

AMD Athlon-XP 2000+

ASRock K7VT2-Mainboard

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -foptimize-sibling-calls -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow "

USE="X zlib sdl gtk kde cups alsa gpg mozilla moznoirc moznocompose rage128 3dnow mmx avi encode oggvorbis opengl sse truetype"

----------

## Turrican

Power Down bedeutet: Schalte den Rechner aus.

Dass der Rechner sich nicht selber ausschaltet liegt wahrscheinlich am fehlenden ACPI-Support im Kernel.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wozu APCI? bei mir funktioniert es auch mit richtiger APM parametrierung im kernel.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Turrican

Oder so... im Endeffekt egal. Ich hab's bisher nur mit ACPI hinbekommen.

Ausschalten tut sich der Rechner jedenfalls nicht, weil eines von beidem fehlt oder nicht richtig funktionniert, was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist, zumindest glaub ich das...

Was die Fehlermeldung zuvor soll... keine Ahnung.Last edited by Turrican on Thu Jul 03, 2003 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Genone

Hast du die /proc/cmdline nach einem Neustart ausgelesen oder im Maintenance Mode ? Weil die Zeile vor der Fehlermeldung könnte bedeuten dass evtl. das /proc Dateisystem ungemountet wurde, dann findet er die Datei natürlich nicht, nach einem Neustart wäre sie aber wieder da. Wenn du die Datei im Maintentance Mode ausgelesen hast ist die Erklärung natürlich falsch.

----------

## sOuLjA

falls du sdram drin hast dann liegts evtl. dadran, hab in diversen foren gelesen das dann die option wegen power saving fehlt, mit ddr ram wars plötzlich da, schon etwas seltsam

----------

